# Vous allez dire que je pinaille mais ....



## Syl32 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Tout est dans le titre. Je vous explique, ce matin dans le repas de L il y a deux petits suisses nature et un sticker de Nesquik.
Ne sachant pas quoi faire de ce sticker je lui envoie un message pour lui demander s'il fallait le mélanger aux petits suisses. Elle me répond qu'elle l'avait mis au cas où je n'aurais pas de sucre en poudre !!! Et elle rajoute mais sinon, je veux bien que lui mettiez du sucre en poudre plutôt.

Alors, je suis un peu contrariée parce que je ne suis pas sensée fournir les "accompagnements" aussi minimes soient-ils. Parce que je suis consciente que quelques grains de sucre en poudre ce n'est pas grand chose. C'est juste le principe qui me dérange beaucoup.
Je sais que je ne vais rien lui dire parce que je sais qu'elle va penser "ça ne va pas la tuer de mettre un peu de sucre". Mais bon c'est à elle de le fournir quoi !!!

Je suis décidée à ne rien lui dire cette fois-ci mais lui faire la réflexion si jamais elle recommence. Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'aimerais bien avoir vos avis. C'est moi qui me monte la tête pour rien ?


----------



## booboo (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
si vous avez de la compote, mélangez la aux petits suisses.
Le sucre c'est pas bon de toute façon 

Sinon, effectivement, les parents fournissent TOUS le repas.
Je dirais aux parents, que effectivement sans le "Nesquik" , L n'a pas apprécié son petit suisse (à moins qu'il ne le mange sans rien, y en qui aime sans sucre si si    ), mais qu'ils peuvent me donner du sucre dans un petit récipient pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien tu lui donne ce que la maman t'a apporté point barre


----------



## Emily (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Les parents veulent fournir les repas ok mais ils fournissent TOUT même l'eau, le pain ...
De mon côté je pinaille aussi maintenant.
Sinon ne pas lui mettre de sucre et voir si l'enfant l'accepte.


----------



## Titine15 (28 Octobre 2022)

Eh ben Nesquik et voilà pas de pb
Elle fournit ça tu mets ça


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Et bien non vous devriez lui dire et C tout, car si elle prend la confiance elle vous dira bahhh la dernière fois vous avez accepter de fournir le sucre non ??? Et vous !!! Euuu. Donc dites lui directement que tout accompagnement des repas est fourni par le pe C tt


----------



## Emily (28 Octobre 2022)

En plus il existe des stick de sucre, très facile à transporter !


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

et bien je lui dis que non je n'ai pas de sucre chez moi, que je n'en achète jamais et donc a elle de fournir...


----------



## mamytata (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je serrai toi, je ne met pas le nesquik, mais je ne met pas de sucre non plus.

Quelle manie de mettre du sucre partout. Les enfants aiment les yaourts, petits suisse natures.

La seule chose que je rajoute quand les petits suisse sont trop compactes, c'est un peu d'eau du robinet.

Je ne met ni sel, ni poivre, ni sucre, ni miel etc.... dans le repas d'un enfant. Il faut qu'il ait le vrai gout de l'aliment.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je confirme j'ai un petit que  Yaourt blanc nature sans sucre
Les autres  il n'en veut pas


----------



## Maxilili (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui tout est dit! on vous donne cela et rien d'autre:aucun ajout venant de chez nous! de toute façon quand ils sont habitués les petits accueillis mangent les desserts lactés natureas besoin de sucre la plupart du temps !bien comprendre que chaque famille a ses habitudes ,et que l'on n'intervient pas dans ce choix ,on accompagne et c'est tout! mais aucun rajout de notre part!!!!!Tout est fourni de base!


----------



## Mimipoupina (28 Octobre 2022)

Perso je travaille au rdc de ma maison alors que j'habite au 1er, (les enfants comme les PE ne connaissent absolument pas la partie privée de ma maison) du coup en bas pour les enfants j'ai un micro-onde et un frigo, je ne fournis pas les repas, je n'ai pas de "placard" d'épicerie juste une étagère pour les assiettes et couverts, tasses ... il m'est souvent arrivé que les parents fournissent les petits suisses ou yaourt nature comme ça, je ne sais pas s'ils imagine que je met du sucre dedans mais pour moi c'est hors de question ! je ne vais pas laisser les enfants seuls, monter chercher du sucre chez moi alors que ce n'est pas à moi de le fournir ... soit l'enfant l'aime nature, ou mélangé à la compote s'il y en a, soit il ne le mange pas et je le dis au parents qu'il n'a pas mangé son laitage 
Donc pour moi tu ne pinailles pas...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Octobre 2022)

C'est quoi qui vous pose problème avec le nesquik ???? 

Mettez-le dans son petit suisse 
Si c'est ce que la maman veut qu'il mange vous lui mettez 

Il le mange pas
Et bien vous le direz à la maman ce soir qu'il n'a pas apprécié 

Sans aucune méchanceté je trouve que vous vous prenez la tête pour pas grand chose


----------



## Tatynou1 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

non tu ne pinailles PAS ! 

Perso j'aurai mis le chocolat en poudre puisque c'est ce que le PE fournit ! 
je ne cherche pas à comprendre (donc pas de sms pour savoir quoi faire du chocolat...) , parce qu'en plus ils savent toujours demander à ce moment-là (alors que franchement mettre un étui de sucre au lieu du chocolat c'était quand même pas difficile .....quoi que 🤪)

Je ne fournis RIEN ! tout devient trop cher ! même si c'est quelques grains de sucre et bien non je ne DONNE pas ! est-ce que SUPER U me le DONNE à moi ??? Hé ben nan donc ....

et puis 1 fois, 2 fois, 3....4.... etc ..... multiplier par le nombre d'enfants 😱


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais à la maman que je n'ai pas de sucre chez moi, que je ne fonctionne qu'avec de l'aspartam. Et que ce n'est pas conseillé pour les enfants.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Moi je suis de l avis d'assmatzam pourquoi chercher midi a quatorze heures  le PE vous met un stick de cacao pour ses petits suisse ben je le met dedans au moment voulu l enfant le mange ou le mange pas et fin de l histoire

Franchement on parle de quelques grains de sucre ....


----------



## Mimipoupina (28 Octobre 2022)

Par contre en effet je suis d'accord avec Assmatzam, j'aurais utilisé le stick de nesquik sans envoyer un sms, elle le fournit donc je l'utilise


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

Mimipoupina a dit: 


> Par contre en effet je suis d'accord avec Assmatzam, j'aurais utilisé le stick de nesquik sans envoyer un sms, elle le fournit donc je l'utilise


oui et non car perso je me serais demandé a quoi sert ce truc car perso il ne me vient pas à l'idée de mettre du cacao en poudre dans un petit suisse....


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

Et oui le PE peut penser que tu pinailles pour quelques grains de sucre sauf que comme tu le dis très bien si c'est du sucre que le PE veux que tu mettes dans le petits suisse ce n'est alors pas du chocolat en poudre, il doit te fournir le sucre. Là il a choisi de te porter du chocolat, est ce que ce sera bon? Je n'en sais rien, je n'ai jamais essayé.
Fais simple.
"Je ne peux pas engager ma responsabilité sur l'utilisation du sucre de mon armoire car en cas d'incident j'aurais à répondre de comment se fait il que j'ai mis autre chose que ce que le PE me fournit pour son enfant? Pourquoi je n'ai pas respecté le voeux du PE mentionné au contrat?" 
Voilà pourquoi soit le PE choisi de porter le repas en entier, pret à l'emploi sans aucun ajout d'aucune sorte, seulement à rechauffer pour le repas salé, soit c'est l'AM qui fournit le repas et perçoit une indemnité qui rembourse ses frais.

Entre nous oui bien sur que c'est un problème financier aussi car il me semble bien que le sucre ne t'est pas offert par ton commerçant.
Si aujourd'hui c'est OK pour le sucre, demain ce sera un peu de lait ou de jus de fruit et même éplucher les légumes ou cuire le steak sous pretexte que ce n'est pas bon cuit à l'avance etc...


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, et bien si ce sont les PE qui fournissent et qu'ils tiennent à ce que leur enfant ait du sucre dans ses petits suisses vous demandez des dosettes (petits tubes longs) un PE m'en avait apporté car j'avais fait la demande !!! idem pour les bouteilles d'eau et tout accompagnement ... ils fournissent de A à Z c'est normal ...


----------



## Syl32 (28 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Cela me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas la seule à "pinailler" .
Bon alors effectivement je n'aurais pas dû envoyer le message à la maman, je pense que je me suis trop précipitée.
Ce midi je lui ai mis la moitié du chocolat dans les petits suisses (parce qu'il y en a 4, deux pour midi, deux pour le goûter) elle a fait une sacrée grimace mais elle a tout mangé... Au goûter je lui mettrai un peu de sa compote dedans et je ferai le compte rendu à la maman ce soir. Si jamais ça passe avec la compote ça va, sinon je lui dirai de ne pas oublier d'amener du sucre dans un récipient la prochaine fois.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Souvent qd je fournissais je prenais entre autres des petits suisses aux fruits et des natures et je mélangeais les 2 ensemble ainsi pas de rajout de sucre !!!


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

le mieux c'est petit suisse nature ou pourquoi pas avec un peu de compote sans sucre ajouté, ou même avec du fruit frais mixé.


----------



## bidulle (28 Octobre 2022)

moi je dis que quand on est payée 3 € de l'heure on n'a pas à fournir de notre poche le sucre, même avec le si peu que ça coute !


----------



## Pity (28 Octobre 2022)

De nombreuses fois j'ai complété un goûté avec une compote et je le disais bien aux parents...
Pour certains, une nouvelle compote était dans le sac pour me rembourser dès le lendemain... pour mes cassos, au bout de 2 fois, toujours pas de nouvelle compote, j'ai donc arrêté de faire des " bonnes actions"

Si l'enfant a au moins un yaourt...
Je ne donne plus rien et le signale
Je ne suis plus mère Thérésa ! 
J'ai été trop gentille


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part les parents fournissaient les repas mais j'ai toujours fourni l'eau de montagne si besoin pain compote pour le sucre que si le petit refusait nature . En de rares occasions j'ai fourni un repas à l'enfant quand oubli du matin . Les PE voulaient retourner chez eux mais en arrivant en retard au travail ,pas de ça repas offert .
Je n'ai jamais eu des PE qui abusaient .la plupart cuisinaient avec plaisir pour leurs petits. Le dernier accueilli avait des  plats très appétissants qui faisaient très envie préparés par papa et aussi papi !


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat1 j'ai déjà avancé des repas si soucis d'oubli et PE loin ! mais noté sur le cahier et rendu le lendemain ... si on a des PE reconnaissants pas de problèmes mais si ce sont des profiteurs attention qu'ils ne s'engouffrent pas dans la brèche de votre gentillesse !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Octobre 2022)

pareil j'aurais mis le stik de nesquik même si ça me paraît bizarre c'est son enfant je relèverai pas 

parcontre ça m'est arrivé que des parents me demandent du sucre je ne dis pas non non plus et ils en ont jamais abusé c'était occasionnelle


----------



## Euphrasie (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir Syl32,

Pour ma part, afin de régler la question sucre une bonne fois pour toute, j'ai noté ceci sur mon contrat :
...
Adjoindre, sucre, miel, ou autre pour les laitages (yaourt, fromage frais, petit-suisse nature, etc...) et fruits en quantité suffisante si vous souhaitez que votre enfant mange sucré. 

Non tu ne pinailles aucunement. Si tu ne prépares pas les repas, c'est bien pour ne pas t'en soucier.

Après si je constate que les parents glissent dans le sac le sucre tout le temps, et qu'un jour, ils l'oublient je peux être souple en sucrant. Dans ce cas, je ne le dis pas, on ne sait jamais qu'ils s'imaginent qu'ils peuvent compter trop souvent sur ma souplesse !  Une fois n'est pas coutume 😂

Belle fin de soirée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Octobre 2022)

Angèle bien-sûr que si je dépannais d'un repas le PE me proposait de le rembourser ou de le remplacer le lendemain. Mais non je profitais pour faire plaisir au petit et au parent. Personne n'a jamais abusé . Et ça crée une relation de confiance donnant donnant !


----------



## Syl32 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, merci à toutes pour vos réponses.
La petite a finalement mangé les petits suisses au goûter mélangés à la compote.
La maman le soir m'a demandé "alors les petits suisses ?" Je lui ai expliqué (grimace avec chocolat et compote l'après-midi) et elle m'a dit qu'elle avait goûté les petits suisses sucrés de son frère et qu'elle aimait et qu'elle les lui avait mis pour ça. Je lui ai dit que la prochaine fois elle pense à mettre aussi du sucre en poudre dans ce cas. Elle a répondu qu'elle ne savait pas dans quel contenant le mettre.
Elle a dû penser que j'étais radine mais je m'en fiche. Avec cette maman je ne souhaite plus faire d'efforts de toute manière.
Bonne journée à toutes.


----------



## POUPIE (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes
MOi j 'ai eu la meme chose, un soir un papa me  dit pour demain au petit dejeuner est ce que vous avez un toaster car X ne prends que des tartines grilléesavec du beurre, je lui ai répondu je n'ai pas de toaster mais vous pouver m'emmenener les tartines grillées beurrées, le lendemain X n'avait que son biberon   et pas de tartines, il ne m'en a plus jamais reparler, les parents fournisent le repas point barre ( j 'ai bien rigolée) !!!!


----------

